
Harvard, MIT sue govt over order revoking visas for foreign students - samizdis
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-harvard-mit-sue-trump-govt.html
======
ra7
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23769558](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23769558)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither.

